# Box Mod Recommendation



## Winter_Vaper (15/6/21)

Hey guys, newbie here! Any recommendations on what features to look at when buying a box mod? What brands would you recommend and what features about them you like the most? If you were to have an ideal box mod, what features would you like it to have? TIA!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (15/6/21)

Well, for me if I were to choose the ideal mod, it should vacuum the house when I'm sleeping, bring me coffee, charge itself and clean and wick it's own tanks. But since that tech is still in development, it should be duel battery, take up to a 28mm atty, and have clicky buttons

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/21)

That is a bit of a broad spectrum as it boils down to what you like in a mod... I might like a single battery variable wattage mod that can house max 24mm atty's as I dont use any bigger and never go over 50w, but someone else might want a triple battery mod that can take a 28mm atty to drive a cloud making monster at 120w.

So the question is, what do you like and where do you intend to use it and what kind of tank/build will you have on top?

Suggestion I can make is for you to go to a vape shop and go and explore and handle what they have on display, see what works for you in the hand and then shortlist it and compare performance to see what will work for your vaping style. Some swear by Vaporesso, others by Smok, so your answers will never be in a single direction on a question like this.

Pick a few you like and then ask about them, you will get the pro's and con's for all of them from someone on the forum that will help you with your decision.

But for me it will be a single battery mod (18650/20700/21700), compact, as much metal as possible, comfy in the hand, can take 24mm. User friendliness is subject to how well you know your mod. I do have a couple of dual battery mods and a triple as well, but mostly singles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/21)

Very hard question to answer. What's amazing for one is a steaming pile of doodoo for the next. Go with what's comfortable for you. In all likelihood you're going to end up like 99% of us here... Where you'll eventually have several different mods that serve different purposes.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/6/21)

To make it simple, if you’re into
1. MTL with low power requirements go for a single 2X700
2. DL with high power requirements it’d better to buy a dual battery mod

All the mods offer a relatively good performance no matter what the make is but, before you buy try to watch a few YouTube reviews and may be look for written reviews on Ecigssa. There are always a few pros and cons to every product that you may want to know before making a buy.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/21)

To just elaborate my point...

I have a Mums Plug Mech. Serves my squonking Mech requirements perfectly, but I also have a CREA mech, Pulse Mech, etc that performs equally good.

Boxmods I have plenty of. Single, dual, triple and quad battery types. Currently I'm vaping on a Dyadic, yesterday it was a VTInbox, tomorrow... who knows?  And yes, I'm patial to squonkers, but that doesn't mean my Gen, Noisy V1 or V2, or other non squonking mods don't get used.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> To make it simple, if you’re into
> 1. MTL with low power requirements go for a single 2X700
> 2. DL with high power requirements it’d better to buy a dual battery mod
> 
> All the mods offer a relatively good performance no matter what the make is but, before you buy try to watch a few YouTube reviews and may be look for written reviews on Ecigssa. There are always a few pros and cons to every product that you may want to know before making a buy.


This is very sound advice

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (15/6/21)

Thanks guys! I'm learning a lot. Will take note of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (15/6/21)

careful, once the bug has bitten, there is no turning back

good luck !

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/21)

All of the old hands have given you good advice.

In the early days, there were a few "bad" mods. Long delay before firing, clumsy menus, or short lifespan. Nowadays almost all mods are OK. 

If you are buying from a vape shop it is likely that you will buy a decent mod. Due to our small market vendors don't want to be stuck with a mod that won't sell. They are therefore conservative in what they stock.

Most hobby vapers seem to have issues. I like mods. I have more mods than I have attys. I know that this makes no sense but I like the variety. If you are going all out for max flavour then your mod won't help you much. The atty, coil, juice, and wicking are what really count.

Follow the advice of the sages above and you won't go far wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (15/6/21)

The one thing you can guarantee is that, once you’ve bought your first box mod, within a week or two you’ll be looking for the next best thing.

Try to get your hands around a few to see what feels most comfortable. I have a few that have never been fired because they just don’t feel right.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (15/6/21)

How exciting, buying your first box mod, I remember my first was a PA vapor storm, that was some years ago and I still love it!

What tank are you wanting to run on it? RTA, RDA, Subohm tank etc. This will influence your choice of mod.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/6/21)

Good thread @Winter_Vaper

for me it depends what I’m using the mod for

If it’s for out and about in needs to be quite rugged, not too big and reliable
I like putting a rubber skin on it then it doesn’t slide around too much in a bag or in the cup holder in the car

at home, desk bound I like a two battery mod that is reliable. Easy to remove batteries, simple menu system and something that stands up on the desk and doesn’t easily fall over.

for ultra portable I have my twisp cue and evod on istick20. Both are reliable and are suitable for easy pocket carry and concealability in public situations

it’s hard to know what you want until you try and see what works best for you

stick with the more popular well stocked brands because they “tend” to be more reliable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> All of the old hands have given you good advice.
> 
> In the early days, there were a few "bad" mods. Long delay before firing, clumsy menus, or short lifespan. Nowadays almost all mods are OK.
> 
> ...



Very true, when the original Voopoo Drag was released it gave that wow factor with instant firing and quick ramp up but in a very short time other chips either caught up or even surpassed the Gene! Using the Drag X Plus at the moment and no wow factor because the last mod i used the Foxy One, the mod i tried before that and no doubt the next mod i test all fire instantly with similar ramp ups, it takes special software now to be able to find the difference in firing speeds and pretty much all the other miniscule differences in performance! 

All people really need info for and to check out reviews is to see if there were any issues and whether cons to the reviewer would also be cons to you! Just make sure the device meets your requirements, no known issues or subjective cons then go for what you like the look of it makes no odds if it's what everyone else has or it's unfashionable as long as you like it your 99% there, until you get an itchy finger and start eyeing up your next one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Winter_Vaper (16/6/21)

Thank you guys for all the wonderful insights! Nice to hear from all of you. Will take note from this. I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

